# Cardboard Castles



## chorxley (May 15, 2013)

The other night i found these smartkitz cardboard castles.. mookie would absolutely love one of these! she adores her boring boxes she has now and this would just be the best thing ever!! But unfortunately it is just another thing to add to the very looong list of awesome bunny things you can't get in Australia.. So my question is does anyone know of anything similar or another brand that i may be able to try and get here? i know its a very long shot but thought id try haha failing that i think I'm going to get some sheet cardboard and make my own.. but it would save me time and mess to be able to just buy one haha


----------



## MikeScone (May 16, 2013)

chorxley said:


> The other night i found these smartkitz cardboard castles.. mookie would absolutely love one of these! she adores her boring boxes she has now and this would just be the best thing ever!!



To be honest, while those elaborate castles look neat to us, most bunnies have little or no knowledge of the Middle Ages. To them, it's cardboard. 

I'd just put a bunch of boxes together. If it makes you feel better to crenelate them, go right ahead, but Mookie will have the same fun either way. I put a few boxes next to each other, with holes cut on some of the sides, and Natasha loves going through the maze and engineering new doors where and how she wants them.


----------



## Kittiebot (May 16, 2013)

That castle is adorable! Pretty sure my little guy would destroy it though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

That castle looks great! But I'm sure Ash would destroy it right away. I'd like to make my own cardboard castle if I do I'll post some pics.


----------



## chorxley (May 17, 2013)

Of course I get that rabbits have no knowledge of the middle ages and she does have boxes to play with... But I think every rabbit has there own personality while other buns like to destroy their boxes Mookie pulls the inside of the box apart without every going through to the other side.. She will occasionally make the doorways I cut bigger if I don't make them big enough and she loves to jump on and off and sit on top of them.. Anyway I would still love to get one for her but since I can't get this or anything similar I think I'm going to make my own.. Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 17, 2013)

There is another post here about cardboard. We make two or three level mazes by fitting a bunch of boxes into one big, tall box. next, I take them out and cut entries in them and line them up from box to box and then cut a hole into the top which would be the bottom of the next layer. Currently we have a single layer and a double layered one. Just need to save up boxes and you could even make one like the picture as I an see where the corner turrets are tabbed and inserted. Your only limits are your imagination and the number of boxes your willing to save up and store. My biggest one to date took 30 boxes to make and the 4th story was the top which I only thought my two small bunnies could get to so you can imagine my surprise when I came in and my 20 Checkered Giant was up on top looking me eyeball to eyeball.


----------



## chorxley (May 17, 2013)

Hahaha love it!! That would have been a surprise! I'm going to see what boxes I can find and go from there.. Thanks


----------



## Buddy1984 (Jul 9, 2013)

You can get another type of castle that isn't quite as impressive as the one you mentioned through an Australian website. It is a lot more expensive than if you could get it directly out of the UK but better than nothing 

http://www.bunnyworld.com.au/prod9.htm


----------

